# LTD MH1000 NT vs. LTD H1001 FM



## BaHkaTa (Sep 2, 2013)

I wanted to get some ESP for quite a while ..unfortunately some budget model of course and these models caught my eye. I just love the MH1000 model it just looks badass and all the reviews I have watched are pretty good and the sounds is good. But after all it's still youtube and personal rigs and settings. 
I've been a lot into Parkway Drive lately and the rhythm guy plays the H1001FM. I would like to get an aggressive sound like them but do I need the EMGs which is the only difference between these two guitars ...and the headstock of the H1001FM which I don't like.
Are there any owners of these LTDs that can share any opinion?

P.S. I can always get the MH1000NT and change the pickups but some experienced advice would be great!


----------



## Curt (Sep 2, 2013)

I thought the MH1000 came with EMG 81/85? The one I had did.
I will say, The MH is my favorite of the LTD's.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 2, 2013)

I used to own the Purple Flame top H-1001 that got discontinued, there isn't much difference between the two. Besides the obvious being pickups, I think they both come with Locking Tuners without looking that up. The different finishes is the only advantage one might have or the other, I'd say go with whichever pickup set you prefer in the guitar. If you dig EMG's, get the H-1001 and if not get the other.

From a playing standpoint, the neck profile doesn't vary much at all between these two models.

Ideally you should try them both out side by side, but it's hard to get that to happen.


----------



## davedeath (Sep 2, 2013)

I had both ltds and with the same emg pick ups. (81/60) if I were you I'd get the mh1000 and change the pick ups. Once a while a mh1000 will pop up with emg. I don't think you really can go wrong.
Edit: I think for me I like the mh headstock better then the new h headstock, so thats why I'd do that move. Also all none trem 1000 should come with locking tuners. The esp/Ltd brand work great.


----------



## BaHkaTa (Sep 2, 2013)

From what I've seen there are some people that have the MH with EMGs and maybe ESP sold them with that pickup set for some time. I've tried SC607 and I didn't like the sound. It comes with 81-7 but I remember checking it out in 2009 on the ESP website and it said they were 707s. From what I've tried and heard live when it comes to Duncans they are beasts! My only concern is if the JB in the bridge of the MH can achieve brutal sounds especially for power chords. I like them brutal and sounding like a grinder and not muddy. Anyway I guess both are great quality guitars for the money.


----------



## bouVIP (Sep 2, 2013)

I have a MH-1000 with EMGs (with Floyd) and I mainly use it to play Parkway Drive songs! Great guitar, but personally I'd go for the H-1001 because I think the headstock is cooler. 

EMGs would help more with getting the aggressive sound you want compared to the JB/59 I think.


----------



## BaHkaTa (Sep 2, 2013)

So for now most of the people have these with EMGs ...I really like the looks of the MH ..that's why I am mostly mentioning it hehehe ...For now I guess I would go for it and if I can't achieve tightness with the SDs in low tunings like B or A# I will change the pickups. 

But someone that uses the MH with the stock SDs would be great to share opinion.


----------



## BusinessMan (Sep 2, 2013)

The mh1000 plays amazing.


----------



## 693 (Sep 2, 2013)

BusinessMan said:


> The mh1000 plays amazing.



I have this one and I have to agree. They play great.

Mine has the EMG's and it's all black no abalone or any other BS. they quit making them back in 07 I think.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 2, 2013)

If you are buying new you have to get the LTD MH-1000NT in blue (there is no other color in current production). If you are cool with the blue color i'd go for that one. I say this because if you say you had experience with EMG's and didn't really like them and you don't like the H series headstock as much then definitely go with the MH-NT and if you don't like the JB in the bridge you can swap it for a Duncan Distortion or a Dimarzio D-Activator or something. 

The JB can get into metalcore territory depending on how you EQ it and largely depends on what amp you are using and if you have an OD/boost pedal (very important to get the sound you're wanting). If you have a high gain tone with an OD/boost pedal and you still don't like the tone then you can swap out the bridge pickup for a more metal oriented passive pickup.

In addition, if you don't like the blue MH1000 but still want an MH you can get the MH 350 NT in brown or black (with EMG's though). There is also the MH1000 Evertune bridge (black with EMG's). Unfortunately there aren't many options 'new' from ESP/LTD that include good passive pickups or multiple color options in the upper LTD price range. You might be able to find an MH 1000 NT in green, brown, black or red if you go used.


----------



## Jake (Sep 2, 2013)

My old ESP Horizon had the SD's in it and I kept it in drop b and it handled the Parkway Drive sound incredibly well. My H-1000 did too with the SD's.


----------



## BaHkaTa (Sep 3, 2013)

It looks like the decision was made ...I am getting the MH1000NT! And actually I love the blue color.
Thank you all for the advice and shared experience!


----------



## youngmanblues (Sep 3, 2013)

good choice!! those mh's are amazing!


----------



## sear (Sep 3, 2013)

I have the LTD MH-1000 FR, which is loaded with EMGs instead of Seymour Duncans. The guitar was my first "high end" instrument and I still play it very regularly despite having a DC700. It's got a great-feeling neck that's nice for both lead and rhythm playing, the trem is actually pretty good, and if you are into EMGs then obviously the pickups do exactly what they're supposed to.

Really, the guitar has few to no faults considering its price, except _perhaps_ that the quilt top isn't as vibrant as I'd expect. I do wish they offered a Floyd Rose version with passive pickups, but otherwise it's hard to complain.


----------



## bradthelegend (Sep 3, 2013)

They feel pretty much identical, so for me it really comes down to the headstock and finish.

I would totally go for the MH. Give the Duncans a shot; like you said, you can always add EMGs if you feel like you need them.


----------



## Thanatopsis (Sep 5, 2013)

I love the MH's. I have an MH-100QMNT that I changed the pickups in and it sounds and plays great. I lucked out on this thing, I've played and owned guitars costing much more that didn't play like this thing. I imagine the higher end ones would only be better as long as you don't end up with a lemon, and as far as I know, quality control is one thing LTD's can lack vs real ESP. So I'd say play the one you're buying. Only bad thing I have to say about the 1000's is the excessive abalone. Fret markers are fine but I much prefer a white or cream binding.


----------



## BaHkaTa (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you all! i will look over the suggestions. Anyway GAK.co.uk looks like a good choice. Thomman is great as far as what I know from friends. I have pedal bought from them but a friend of mine was doing the order so I guess if I do it on my own it will be a lot faster and clear as buying experience. The only problem with Thomman is they don't have the guitar I want to buy but I will double check to see if it got stocked.


----------



## BaHkaTa (Oct 28, 2013)

I got teh guitar! It sounds ....in' killer but I have some doubts. The pickups are kind of unstable and the neck pick up has some parts broken. Except from that what do you guys think? I will post videos. Anyway it is hell of a guitar!












http://youtu.be/bAL8yhUyvJw


----------



## DaPsyCho (Oct 28, 2013)

From the looks of things, I'd say the thread on the screws on the pickup rings may be broken, or screw holes on the pickup are busted. Highly doubt it's the latter though, since only one wobbles and both of them dislocate with little force. Just change pickup rings, the rest should be fine.

Love that blue colour. Reminds me of earlier days.


----------



## ridner (Oct 28, 2013)

I had the exact same guitar - they are amazing players - congrats!


----------



## HellGamer666 (Oct 28, 2013)

Congratulations, man! I have the exact same MH and I love the Duncans. Personally, they do aggressive stuff pretty well and I really prefer passives to EMGs.


----------



## bouVIP (Oct 28, 2013)

Congrats man! I just got one a few days ago as well


----------



## Thanatopsis (Oct 28, 2013)

I have an MH that I absolutely love. One other difference though that I don't think was mentioned is that on the H, the cutaway on the top of the back goes halfway down the body as opposed to just a couple inches on the MH.


----------



## BaHkaTa (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks all! The guitar is a beast and yeah the it handles the aggressive stuff damn well. And the neck is so comfortable.
As for the pickups ...I will contact the seller on eBay and may request a change. Because the easy movement as shown in the video is what bothers me most



As you can see it's too easy!


----------



## HellGamer666 (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't think it's a defect of your MH in particular. Mine's the exact same model with the same issue and I've played another in a store that had the wobbly pickups, too. I've never worried about it, really. It's not broken or anything and I doubt it'll cause any trouble. Even if it does, I'm sure it's an easy fix.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 1, 2013)

Mine wobbled with the neck pickup also, throw some better screws in and a bit of foam under to keep it stable.


----------

